# Internet Hobbies



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Has anyone used this vendor?*

Has anyone ordered anything from Internet Hobbies?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

It's been a few years but great guys and it shipped the day I paid for it.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The confirming E-mail said it would ship in 2 to 3 business days. It has been 4. My only concern was some of the horrendous customer feedback particularly with shipping and advertising out of stock items.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That'll teach ya to not use Mega!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have not ordered from them but a friend did and it took something like 3 months to get a rather common kit (I think the Minicraft 1/350 Titanic). I have not heard a lot of really positive stuff about them.

Places I have used and use often or fairly often include Squadron, Lucky Model, Hobby Search, Hobby Easy, Hobby Link Japan, Tower Hobbies, Mega Hobby, Cult TV Man and Hobby Terra. I have had no problem with any of these outfits both in order handling and also customer service in case there was some sort of problem.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Why do I have a gut feeling that I just flushed $70 down the toilet! My apologies to Mega....I should have just bitten the bullet and paid $94 for the Mig 25 Internet has already charged my card and from what I have learned if you cancel your order they charge a 18% restocking fee....even if it is out of stock or a pre order. This is what I get for not doing my homework on these guys.
.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just received a reply from an E Mail I sent to Internet Hobbies informing me that Mig 25 was just released and will be shipping on Monday. We will see. Regardless, I will never order anything from them again.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

See Lucky sells that kit for $65 and even with $17 postage its still not a bad deal.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

So I get an E-mail on Thursday from Internet Hobbies stating that the kit will be shipped on Monday. Today I get another E-mail saying that the kit "should" be in country next week and will ship sometime during the week. These guys are unbelievable! I really don't expect to get anything until well after the 1st. I tried to save a few bucks and it came back to bite me. Fortunately I am still a Megahobby supporter so this will never happen again. This will be my first and last order from Internet Hobbies.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

dreadnaught726 said:


> So I get an E-mail on Thursday from Internet Hobbies stating that the kit will be shipped on Monday. Today I get another E-mail saying that the kit "should" be in country next week and will ship sometime during the week. These guys are unbelievable! I really don't expect to get anything until well after the 1st. I tried to save a few bucks and it came back to bite me. Fortunately I am still a Megahobby supporter so this will never happen again. This will be my first and last order from Internet Hobbies.


Not to join the conversation late (we've been swamped the past week!), and not trying to play dirty by any means, but that Mig-25 kit is not "out of the country," it is in stock and we've already shipped many of them. I would never tell you to cancel your order and pay that outrageous 18% restocking fee, but be aware of that in the future, and if you ever have a question about a new kit coming out soon, give us a call or shoot us an email, we have all the information direct from our distributors and manufacturers!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mega1...I am one of your loyal customers and I strayed. I knew the kit was in country and in my arrogance I tried to save a buck and got burned. I should have ordered from you. I will probably order the kit from you because I totally do not expect to receive it. Live and learn.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Ralph, if you end up with two, I'll take one!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

John....no problem...... chances are if I do get the one from Internet Hobbies it will probably be sometime around April or May given these guy's track record!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*internet hobbies*

It appears that I too have been screwed,....I ordered a couple kits for my nepew in early Dec. to be here for christmas.....
anyhow I decided to chech the status of my order, It showed that it had not shipped yet, so idecided to call them........had to leave a message,....so I e-mailed them........no response!....I guess these folks like to dissapoint people ! especially children


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I feel for you RMC, these guys are the worst! They advertise items as in stock when they are nowhere near their store, then charge your card before they even ship and then have the nerve to charge an 18% restocking fee if you cancel.....even if it was never in stock in the first place. This was my first and last order with this vendor ( I still have not received my item yet and totally do not expect to for quite awhile). Let this be a warning!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Before you drop some $$ on what seems like a super deal why not ask around first? Lots of people seem to have had bad experiences with IH but it doesnt do a lot of good to ask how they are after you have ordered...


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

You are soo right! It was my own fault for not researching this vendor. I usually order from Mega and I am sorry I strayed. IH are really horrible both with their service, customer service and business practices. Never again!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Dreadie,

There's a silver lining to this cloud, in that you have taught the rest of us a valuable lesson: do your research before you shop online! And, we now know to steer clear of Internet Hobbies.

Now I'll share a tidbit with you: if you ever slice a thumb open with an X-ACTO knife, tell the doctor at the ER you want Novocaine - not some wimpy nerve block - before he starts stitching. The screeching like a stepped-on cat you save might be your own.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks.......been there and you are so right!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I recieved an e-mail from them stating that they shipped my item and it will be here by christmas......when I replied to the e-mail I asked for a tracking number.....and I am still waiting


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

This outfit seems to be very secretive in their company's description and practices. Nowhere on their site do they say where they are located other than a Google earth shot of their supposed facility. No surprise they didn't provide a tracking number......chances are it wasn't shipped yet but I hope you do get it before Christmas.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Internet Hobbies is located in the Northeastern corner of Pennsylvania approximately 12 miles from Scranton, PA. 
Internet Hobbies, Inc.
504 Business Route 6
Mayfield, PA 18433
Toll-Free Number: 800-873-9893
Local Phone Number: 570-876-6070
Fax Number: 570-876-6076
Email Address: [email protected]
- See more at: http://www.internethobbies.com/coin2.html#sthash.Aha2wFPt.dpuf

this is where they say they are....


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Strange....I also found addresses in California and Tuckaho N.Y....


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

RMC said:


> Internet Hobbies is located in the Northeastern corner of Pennsylvania approximately 12 miles from Scranton, PA.
> Internet Hobbies, Inc.
> 504 Business Route 6
> Mayfield, PA 18433
> ...


RMC is correct. I had ordered a book from them and it came the Mayfield Pa. That was my first order from them service was fast and promptly. Now this was few years ago. I would contact the Lackawanna county DA in Scranton Pa, they might be able to help.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not... TUCKAHO!!!!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

No....must be another Internet Hobbies (or maybe their hideout).


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I got my tracking number from them today....whew !

after I get this package from them........THEY ARE DONE in my book !
I will never order squat from them !


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Still nothing yet........was supposed to be shipped on Monday. Not very optimistic that I will get it before the end of the year or at all. I am also done with IH after this.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

call them ....continually,...thats how I did it !....even tho they didnt answer !


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I got my package today !.......thank god,......I am done with these morons !


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sent them a rather terse E-mail but as of today no re
sponse. Happy you received your order. I am also done with them after this.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

ya gotta send them an email around 9am


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

RMC I'm glad you got yours and I hope it works out for Dreadnaught. My experience is don't put any stock in the physical addresses provided by obscure on-line retailers.
I remember back in the mid 90's there was one named 'Modeler's Vault'. I ordered from them a couple times with no problems. However the address provided was off Rt 206 in Hillsborough. This as it turned out was about 2 miles from my Girlfriend's (now wife of 12 years) house. The address brought me to the Hillsborough Shoprite Plaza with absolutely no sign of the Hobby Retailer.

In closing and for future, stick with the well-proven commodity:
http://www.megahobby.com/


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting......I did a Google street search on IH and found nothing but a rural hyway with a Tire store, strip mall and some restaurants. Their web site says they have this big facility but it would not surprise me if they operate out of a garage or basement.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

RMC....I would be interested to know the return address or point of shipping on your shipping label. I have a suspicion that there is no physical facility for IH and that they consign orders to various distributors....sort of an agent. This would explain a lot! Since it is illegal for a wholesaler to sell retail, IH could just be a backdoor legal way to do so which would explain their low prices.....probably a few bucks over wholesale price plus a commission. Like I said....acting as an agent. It's a scam but perfectly legal.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^How long was the wait, RMC?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Found a satellite street view of IH address.........don't know if it is accurate but it looks like an empty lot next to a Salvation Army building.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It sounds like they may be one of the outfits that doesnt keep tons of stuff on hand. But, rather, they order it for you when you order it. It cuts down on their overhead and costs but makes for slow service and a lot of delays. Roll Models seems to do that. Wayyyy back in the day when Role was Battle Hobbies they were awesome. Now it can take 3 months to get a jar of paint. They suck. You will get your stuff from Roll, but do not order from them if you expect to get your stuff in a week or so.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Djnick66....I think you are right......they are basically using their distributor (s) as warehouses and acting as an agent for them. Regardless.......this is my first and last order with them. I just hope this thread will act as a warning to other members to be cautious about ordering from them.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

John P said:


> ^How long was the wait, RMC?



Jp,......my wait was about a month....long wait to get something from PA. I could have driven there from here in Tennessee and been back !
bottom line is I have gotten kits from Russia faster !


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

_dread....I would be interested to know the return address or point of shipping on your shipping label.
_
the return label said that it was from Jermyn,Pa same address as listed on the website....his name is: DALE BRUNER


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> It sounds like they may be one of the outfits that doesnt keep tons of stuff on hand. But, rather, they order it for you when you order it. It cuts down on their overhead and costs but makes for slow service and a lot of delays. Roll Models seems to do that. Wayyyy back in the day when Role was Battle Hobbies they were awesome. Now it can take 3 months to get a jar of paint. They suck. You will get your stuff from Roll, but do not order from them if you expect to get your stuff in a week or so.


I found out 'Monsters in Motion' does a similar thing with some resin kits they sell. They show it available, wait until enough orders accumulate then place an order with the manufacturer for a new production run. They were up front about it when pressed, but I still did not like having an order held fro a couple of months until they decided enough people wanted the same thing.

There are a number of great companies out there who I trust, anybody new I will ask around first. If they do things like Internet Hobbies then there are usually a number of people on these forums to help warn me away...


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> RMC I'm glad you got yours and I hope it works out for Dreadnaught. My experience is don't put any stock in the physical addresses provided by obscure on-line retailers.
> I remember back in the mid 90's there was one named 'Modeler's Vault'. I ordered from them a couple times with no problems. However the address provided was off Rt 206 in Hillsborough. This as it turned out was about 2 miles from my Girlfriend's (now wife of 12 years) house. The address brought me to the Hillsborough Shoprite Plaza with absolutely no sign of the Hobby Retailer.
> 
> In closing and for future, stick with the well-proven commodity:
> http://www.megahobby.com/


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> I found out 'Monsters in Motion' does a similar thing with some resin kits they sell. They show it available, wait until enough orders accumulate then place an order with the manufacturer for a new production run. They were up front about it when pressed, but I still did not like having an order held fro a ...


I have seen them actually state that on their site so maybe they do it now. For a lot of stuff like a big resin kit I tend to call and make sure its available anyway (from anyone).


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I still have a suspicion that IH does not keep a physical inventory but rather consigns orders to distributors under the IH banner. This would explain the delays.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Still no response to E-mails or calls. I really think this vendor operates out of his house. You order from them and then they do a national search of hobby shops or distributers and then orders from them. This would explain the long wait. I think what happened was that the Mig 25 kit was out of stock as a result of their search and they are waiting for a new run from KittyHawk models. Since KittyHawk is a small manufacturer, a new run could take up to a year. Deceptive practices to say the least. I will give them to Jan 1 at which time I will contact my credit card company and attempt to retract payment. Interesting point.....a Google satellite shot of both given addresses for IH show an empty lot and the base of a mountain.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

dreadnaught726 said:


> a Google satellite shot of both given addresses for IH show an empty lot and the base of a mountain.


That's their hidden underground complex!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Surprise!! Actually received an E-Mail from IH this AM stating that the kit was "held up in customs" and their "distributers" will get them on Thursday. I know for a fact the kit has been in country for at least a month. They probably couldn't find another shop that had one. So given their track record I should receive it by the end of January....20..?. It would not shock me to find the old Revell Mig 25 kit in the package when and if I receive it


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Surprise!! Actually received an E-Mail from IH this AM stating that the kit was "held up in customs" and their "distributers" will get them on Thursday. I know for a fact the kit has been in country for at least a month. They probably couldn't find another shop that had one. So given their track record I should receive it by the end of January....20..?. It would not shock me to find the old Revell Mig 25 kit in the package when and if I receive it


To be honest, I would call them out on it. You can look at any distributor's website (Stevens International, Tower Hobbies, Squadron, etc), and all of them show it in stock (not to mention on MegaHobby!). Ask them why they can't seem to get the kit when all major distributors have it currently in stock.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I did but as of yet their only response was their only response was that they "have no reason to lie about it". I don't think they even have a warehouse and they order from distributors or other shops as the orders come in. Like I said earlier if you Google Maps their address in Pa. the satellite views shows an empty lot! First and definitely last order with them!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Inetrnet hobbies are Jerk Scenes !


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MEGA1 said:


> To be honest, I would call them out on it. You can look at any distributor's website (Stevens International, Tower Hobbies, Squadron, etc), and all of them show it in stock (not to mention on MegaHobby!). Ask them why they can't seem to get the kit when all major distributors have it currently in stock.


To be fair only Stevens International has a wholesale web site that is accessible to the public. 

Great Planes (the wholesale branch of Tower) and MMD (the wholesale branch of Squadron) do not have public access sites. Their actual wholesale sites, available to account holders, DO differ in content, price, etc. from the public mail order branches.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I know people sometimes jump on a good deal on the spot, but all of the teeth gnashing and waiting could have been avoided by asking how good (or bad) IH was before actually ordering something.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I think we covered that.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I did but as of yet their only response was their only response was that they "have no reason to lie about it".


Yes they do- they get your money and hold it so you cannot get what you want elsewhere. Charging a 'restocking fee' for merchandise that is not even in stock speaks volumes.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

IH may very well have business accounts with distributors....you can be a one man business and show a minimal amount of business to create one, but they probably only order when they have enough orders to satisfy the distributers minimum. That being said I agree I should have researched them prior to ordering. Purely an impulsive reaction to try and save a few bucks. Never again.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> Yes they do- they get your money and hold it so you cannot get what you want elsewhere. Charging a 'restocking fee' for merchandise that is not even in stock speaks volumes.


I agree.....it is a scam....especially the restocking fee, but they apparently have been getting away with it for years and are probably operating on the fringe of it being legal.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

In the past year or two I bought a Resin Crypt model on eBay because I mistakenly thought it was at a good price.

I ended up saving $5 over buying it directly from Vin (the producer). I felt like a jerk. Vin could have used the sale.

I feel the same way about megahobby. They deliver; I could care less about saving $5 - $10 through someone I don't know.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tim you are so right!! I have ordered almost exclusively from Mega for a while now and they have been fantastic! The one time I strayed I got burned. Lesson learned.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just noticed Internet Hobbies is having a 2014 inventory liquidation sale. How can you liquidate inventory on items you don't stock? Maybe they are closing shop.........given their business practices it would not surprise me.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Still nothing yet. Actually spoke with someone last week who informed me that they had run out of stock when they received my order and that their distributer is waiting for the kits to clear customs. If they would have told me it was backordered from the beginning I would have understood, that happens, but no they came up with other excuses. I really don't expect to see this kit for a while but yet the person I spoke to told me he hopes to keep me as a customer. Yeah right! Fat chance of that happening. First and last order from IH.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds almost like a Ponzi Scheme where you take in money for new orders and then use it to buy the stock to fill the orders taken last month...


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Probably right Richard. In any case I will never order from them again. Sticking with Mega from now on.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Still nothing yet. Actually spoke with someone last week who informed me that they had run out of stock when they received my order and that their distributer is waiting for the kits to clear customs. If they would have told me it was backordered from the beginning I would have understood, that happens, but no they came up with other excuses. I really don't expect to see this kit for a while but yet the person I spoke to told me he hopes to keep me as a customer. Yeah right! Fat chance of that happening. First and last order from IH.


Go to www.stevenshobby.com, click on "Product Listings", and type "Kitty Hawk" in the brand name. Number "KTY-80119" is listed as in stock. We can get it right now if we want. There's no "clearing customs" involved in this. The kit is in the Stevens International warehouse waiting for excited modelers to lay their hands on it.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

You are so right Mega 1. I am giving them one more week and if no response I am contacting my credit card company to retract the payment, I will not pay their 18% restock fee for for something they never had in stock to begin with. Expect an order for the Mig in the near future.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Squadron even has it in a New Year's sale as we speak! $67.49!
http://www.squadron.com/1-48-Kittyhawk-MiG-25-PD-PDS-Foxbat-p/kh80119.htm


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I know.......kicking myself many times over......I looked on IH site today just to see if it was available and it said pre-order!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Dread - if you can get your cc card compnay to retract the payment you should do so without a second's further hesitation, then re-order from Allen at Mega

Why put yourself through continued agravation.
Cut bait guy


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I will do that. I really don't think it will be coming anytime soon.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just cancelled my order with IH for the Mig 25. I realize they will charge me a $13.00 restock fee but I look at it as a lesson learned for being stupid. Ordering one from Mega which I should have done in the first place.


----------



## Jtomas24 (Dec 4, 2012)

I actually live very near this place. It has been there for years. It has all the appearances of a hobby shop with window displays, signage, "store hours" etc. It has no name on the building aside from "Hobby Shop." Once, while I was googling online hobby shops, I came across this internet hobbies and was shocked to find out it was the one down the road from me. I called them to find out if they had store hours where I can walk in and browse what they had and the man (with an unfamiliar accent) told me their regular business hours. I've tried on many different occasions and have never seen a light on or a car there. One time I was able to actually walk in the building and look for parts for a nitro car I had. I was about 14-15 then (so about 10 years ago) that was the last time I saw any sign of life there. They do have what I know are newer models on display inside (such as the traxxas slash) but that's the only sign soemthing happened there in ten years. I'll pull up the coordinates on google maps so you guys can see exactly where this place is and what it looks like


----------



## Jtomas24 (Dec 4, 2012)

41.540254,-75.544683

if you go to those cooridates in street view and look roughly southeast you will see the "hobby shop" sign


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay so I e-mail IH to cancel my order and proceeded to order one from Mega which I should have done in the first place. About an hour later I get an E-mail from IH saying that they have the Mig and if I want it they will send it out today (when were they going to tell me this if I didn't e-mail them). So after all this I just said screw it and send it, so now I will have 2, which is okay in case I screw one up. Of course I will believe IH when I actually have it in my hand. The bottom line....I was stupid for not ordering from Mega in the first place and I will never do business with IH again!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Id have still ordered from Squadron in this case as they are cheapest by $30 on this particular item.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

After all of this I got curious enough to check out IH's website- is this the listing for your model?

Kitty Hawk 1/48 Soviet MiG-25 Foxbat Interceptor Kit
Availability: Contact us for availability
KHM-80119Suggested Retail: $99.95Sale Price: $74.95

"Contact us for availability" - they just do not say how many times...


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I also saw that. Like I said previously, they got 1 in and they sent it to me (supposedly, I'll believe it when I get it) They obviously operate on a shoe string and only order when you order. Done with them.. I'll stick with Mega from now on.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If you want to unload one, I have plenty to trade . Want an extra 350 refit? 1/72 Flower Class Corvette? 1701-D with fiber optics? Revell shuttle with launch tower? Etc, etc...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I also saw that. Like I said previously, they got 1 in and they sent it to me (supposedly, I'll believe it when I get it)


Ask for a tracking number...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

You could email them a link to this thread to let them know word's getting out about their shananagans


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Received the Mig 25 kit from IH today...FINALLY! I won't have to go through this again because I will never order from them again. I really never expected to get it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey cool. To be fair, for a kit that was just out and maybe not fully in the pipeline yet, you did get it in about 1 month. Granted it should take 5-10 days. But hey, you got it. 

I ordered a ship today from Mega... know i don't have to worry there. Most places are, actually, pretty good too.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mega is fantastic. I never have to wait more than a week and now that they have moved to New Jersey it's even quicker.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Mega is fantastic. I never have to wait more than a week and now that they have moved to New Jersey it's even quicker.


Glad we can help!

By the way, your order should be shipping today :thumbsup:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Mega.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yup my Mega order from yesterday got shipped today too.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Got my kit. I will never order from Internet Hobbies again. Time to close this thread.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would opt to keep it a sticky to help warn others about doing business with that place...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, frustrating as it was, Ralph DID get the model in the end. It's not that the place rips you off or anything, it's just that it has crappy service.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I was thinking about that same thing. Ordering a brand new kit, that was not in stock, over the Christmas/New Year break can result in delays. He did get his kit in about 1 month. Customer service could have been better for sure, but I have dealt with worse companies that never delivered.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think the holidays had anything to do with it. I agree withy John P, it's just deceptive advertising and crappy service. Anyway I'm done with them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well in general places do sell out of stuff over the Christmas holidays. And, shops deliberately don't restock until after New Years for tax reasons. Also because of shipping volume, delivery time can be extended (look at what happened to Fed Ex this year). 

They aren't a place I would buy from but they are not really what I would call a rip off outfit either. 

You want slow... the now defunct Armybook.com out of Russia usually took a good 12 to 18 months to fill an order !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anybody remember ordering from HobbyLink Japan before the internet? You'd call an order in to Scott when he was still in the US, send him the money, then he'd order from Japan (snail mail?), then ship you the kits after he got them. It was... a wait.


----------



## KenLawrence (Mar 4, 2014)

Greetings,

I have read all of the postings on this thread and wish to make some points about Internet Hobbies.

1) Dale had ordered his KittyHawk Mig.25 kits from us as soon as we had announced that they would be available. He did not wait to collect pre-orders of any large amount. I do not recall, but he may have increased the quantity as his pre-orders increased. This is a normal practice for hobby shops.

2) ALL shipping into both West and East Coast ports was substantially delayed both from the shipping ports in Asia and in the ports here.

3) Our shipment including the KittyHawk Mig.25 kits docked in Oakland on 12/2. Normally, if there are no delays due to Customs, it takes about 3 days after that for us to receive the shipment. There were several delays due slow work by both the port workers and Customs.

4) This shipment was not delivered to us until 12/19! You can imagine what this was for us to have to wait for kits, most of which were sold for hobby shop's Christmas sales. We worked evenings and at least 1, maybe 2 week-ends. I don't want to remember how much we worked to get the orders out to our customers for Christmas. If some cases they didn't go out until after Christmas.

5) When Dale said that there were delays, there were delays. They were "make you crazy" delays.

6) It is not illegal for a company to sell both wholesale or retail.

7) Unfounded accusations about "illegal" business practices should be wiped from this thread.

8) It appears that some of the posters here are shilling for MegaHobbies. 

9) It is unseemly to beat up on someone with unsubstantiated opinions and promote his competitor at the same time.

10) When you pre-order an item or items from a shop, do you treat it as a "maybe I will buy it or maybe I won't" order when it comes in? If so, how would you like it if the shop treated your pre-orders as "maybe we will get it for you or maybe we won't" pre-orders. They order stock to fill their pre-orders and have some left for future sales. They cannot afford to have customers cancel pre-orders for weak reasons.

10) Many shops now charge a 50% cancellation fee because of the many customers who have cancelled their pre-orders and stuck them with the items. 18% is very reasonable. If you don't like this, ask yourself if you have canceled pre-orders because you found it for a few bucks less or could get it a few days earlier. If you haven't, God Bless You, because the shops need your business. 

I have done business with Dale for a long time. I can't speak about how he does business with others, but he has met our high standards for years. It seems that a very few people on this thread had problems with him. Poor communications with a few of you on his part. Not enough reason to go ballistic on him. Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best Regards,

Ken Lawrence
Pacific Coast Models, Inc.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Your witness Counsel


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll make popcorn...


----------

